# Mobile Bookstore



## emo (Nov 12, 2005)

Today me & my wife came from "Recto, Manila" to look for a cheap 2nd hand book for her masteral degree in accountancy.. "Recto" is the University Belt of the city, so used text books for school are everywhere. along side walks you can see small book stalls, but this store caught my attention, so then again i grab my phone to take picture of it... a green BUG loaded with books.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2005)

A bit blurry, but awesome shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## emo (Nov 27, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> A bit blurry, but awesome shot! :thumbsup:




thanks alot.. this coming Dec. i'll be having a real camera  i'll post much clearer pix..


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2005)

I feel it's gonna be interesting!
But i still wish i had a camera phone... to take pics of people without their noticing


----------

